# Angel gave me a heart attack last night...



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I was feeding the girls and Angle jumped OUT of her tank! :shock: Then before I could get the net she fell onto the floor. (I cannot pick up a fish with my bare hands, freaks me out.. Weird I know.) I got her in the net and and put her back in her tank. For a minute I thought I was going to lose her. She's fine now, but the girl has got to stop jumping!!!!!!!! It scares me so bad! I hope she learned her lesson!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

It's so scary when fish jump out of their tanks. o.o I have quite a few jumpers, and I get heart-attacks too. (Not literally of course, lol.) I'm glad Angel's okay though!


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad she's okay! Ugh, I hate it when I have jumpers. The sorority girls have developed a bad habit of it, though none of them have jumped all the way out. And you're right--bettas are slimy. *shudders* lol


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

i am glad she is okay. i guess they jump in thailand, so it is just their nature....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm glad she's ok! Oddly enough (knock on wood) I've never had a jumper. The only one was Chaos who jumped out of the cup and landed on the desk (fell about 6") because he didn't want to go in the net to go in his new tank. I've never had anyone jump out of the tank though.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

xswornxoffxjello said:


> -bettas are slimy. *shudders* lol


for a short time, i had my betta in a 1 gallon glass jar. i had just finished cleaning it and it was sitting on the bathroom counter directly in front of the sink. the whole thing slid backwards into the sing and shattered! Riley was swimming around in a sink full of broken glass!!! ahhhhhhh!!! :blink: i had to reach in and pick him up with my bare hands and find some conditioned water to put him in! i think it was his labyrinth organ that saved his life while i was running around screaming! riley now resides in a plastic critter keeper thingy. 

another time i was at petsmart looking at bettas, and accidentally knocked one of the cups off the shelf! it broke, and the betta was flopping around on the floor! i picked it up and started screaming, "*HELP!!!! I HAVE A FISH IN MY HAND THE CUP BROKE!!!!*". luckily, they got him in water quick enough. again, i think the labyrinth saved him. 

_and i agree, bettas are slimy!_


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

peaches3221 said:


> another time i was at petsmart looking at bettas, and accidentally knocked one of the cups off the shelf! it broke, and the betta was flopping around on the floor! i picked it up and started screaming, "*HELP!!!! I HAVE A FISH IN MY HAND THE CUP BROKE!!!!*". luckily, they got him in water quick enough. again, i think the labyrinth saved him.


LMAO that is to funny. I would probably have bought the betta, because I would have felt bad.

I had a couple jump when I was feeding. Knock on wood I haven't lost any of them.


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree that their librenth organ saven them.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

I love touching slimy fish :lol:, but I rarely ever do because I don't want to get rid of their slime coat.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Just remember that if you ever do have to pick up a fish, make sure to wet your hands first. I would also add some stress coat to its water for a few days after falling just to help it regain its slime coat faster.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, u guys have quite some jumpers!!!

I'm glad that they r all safe, I don't have any jumpers

And yea, fish r slimey!!!


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't have any jumpers. (phew)


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't have any jumpers but once one of my bettas jumped out of it's cup! I heard a "Flop Flop" sound on the counter, looked over and it was Cosmo! I put him in the net and he was fine, thank God.
I will never touch a fish because I am afraid I am going to spread desease to my house because I don't wash my hands well enough or something. I always put a BOATLOAD of soap on my arm after waterchanges and I still don't think that's enough. I don't use the counter I did waterchanges on for food after 3 days even though it's been disinfected. (Sp.?)


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

ugggggh, sometimes i forget to wash my hands after touching stuff in the water, i mean touching the water to make sure its not to hot.....


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

The slime is good for them! it would be bad if they weren't slimy! Protects them from icky stuff! Glad your betta is ok! Sounds scary!


----------



## shell85 (Aug 27, 2010)

I had the same experience when I was changing the newest guy's water but it was my fault why he jumped, i wanted him to jump back into the tank and he jumped in the opposite direction and hit the floor. I thought he died on the floor because he stopped moving for a few seconds and i was too scared to touch him completely with my bare hands.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had to pick Fernando up off the floor and it didn't even dawn on me to wet my hands or put Stresscoat in the water. Thanks for the info, Jackie!


----------



## rejohnson53 (Sep 13, 2009)

I once had a betta jump when I wasn't in the room. I lost him... ;( That was the last time I kept a betta in a tank with no lid.

I've trained Two-Tails to jump for his food, but he's never hopped OUT of the tank.


----------



## goldfish11 (Oct 9, 2010)

wow... i do not know what i would have done if that happened to ME.


----------



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

I've had jumpers that don't actually jump OUT of their tank, only when you're netting them. My betta fish used to do that but luckily never does it anymore. I had three ADFs and once when I was netting them for a water change, I netted two at the same time (BIG mistake) and BOTH jumped out of the net onto the floor! I screamed like an idiot (waking up my sister at like 7 in the morning) and quickly got the first one in the tank. I thought the second one was dead by the time I got it in the tank, but luckily he was ok. They are pretty hard to net if they jump out of your net because they can jump even when they're out of water. That definetly taught me to net only ONE at a time and to put a piece of paper over the top of the net. So if you plan on getting ADFs or if you already have them, just letting you know they're notorious jumpers.
(This also happened to a pet store worker when he was netting an ADF for me, it must have been pretty embarrasing for him. )


----------



## goldfish11 (Oct 9, 2010)

What is a ADF? Did it fall on the floor????


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

goldfish11 said:


> What is a ADF? Did it fall on the floor????


ADF means African Dwarf Frog! =] They're adorable little frogs! <3

I'd keep some but I kinda messed up my lid and they'd have a ton of room to jump out. :/


----------



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes, they're such lovely little frogs!  They're fully aquatic, and you can usually put them in with bettas!


----------



## goldfish11 (Oct 9, 2010)

THAT IS AWESOME!!!  you can actually put them IN with bettas???? They don't fight???


----------



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

No, the ADFs are very peaceful. They have very poor vision, so if if you decide to put them in a tank with a betta you NEED to make sure they get enough food. As long as your betta won't start attacking an ADF (my betta is super aggressive and he didn't attack my ADF), they can coexist. But ADFs are social even though they're blind, so to keep them happy you can put them in groups of three or more!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

glad she is okay.


----------

